# Speedcubers of Memphis!



## Dapianokid (Aug 26, 2013)

Are there any speedcubers out there from Memphis? Please post in this thread! I've never known another seriously dedicated speedcuber in my LIFE, and I'm sure this city/region (I don't actually live in the city of Memphis.) is big enough for more than one of us!


----------

